# New CRITICAL SKILLS LIST



## angara (Aug 4, 2008)

Friends,

Please check on Changes to Skilled Migration

If you are applying for -- > Please go thru all the news & articles, PDF carefully.

It is applicable to Existing and New applications as well


----------



## angara (Aug 4, 2008)

In brief,

From 1 January 2009, the following order of preference will apply in processing
skilled visa applications: ( Existing & New)
1. Employer sponsored visas
2. State or territory Government sponsored visas
3. Occupations on the critical skills list
4. Occupations on the Migration Occupations in Demand List
5. All other valid applications

Moving to a demand driven program :The current target of 133 500 places in the Skilled Migration Program will remain as a ceiling.

Note : The Government will keep the program under review through the remainder of 2008-09. The Government will therefore retain the ability to cap the number of grants below the original target if necessary.

This might be happy news for Computing Professionals with MODL may get priority processing.
This may not mean that CSL will go too fast (may be same time line),
but the other professionals on SOL and not on CSL may get queued and delayed more...

However CSL claimed to be reviewed more often than MODL.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for posting this - I'll add the website to the 'PLEASE READ...' list as well.

I'd been waiting for the info to appear and then missed it on the day it came out!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

angara said:


> In brief,
> 
> From 1 January 2009, the following order of preference will apply in processing
> skilled visa applications: ( Existing & New)
> ...


Thanks for sharing such a big news.I am a IT profession with MODL skills.Hope my party is not spoilt of this change


----------

